# Temporary irrigation ideas until flower beds are built



## JohnB (Jun 26, 2020)

We are moving into a new home which will be completed by the end of this year. By next spring, new sod will be laid out on both front and the backyard.

Overall dimension of the lot is 60x200ft. Front yard is roughly 60x40ft, backyard is 60x100ft. Of course, a good part of that front yard is an asphalt driveway.

We plan to build lots of flower/shrub beds (covered in mulch) of varying sizes over time, over multiple(5+) years! This applies to both front and the backyards.

Given this, what is the most sensible approach to building an irrigation system? What I don't want to do, is to install one for a lawn with no bed scenario, and start stripping & rebuild/re-trench all of them as we build more beds. We plan to build lots of beds, probably 40-50% by area so whatever we initially build will probably be not good by the time we are done with building all the beds.

Thank you.


----------



## BadDogPSD (Jul 9, 2020)

I would map out your yard areas and indicate your future flower beds in the plans. Then design you sprinkler layout to where you can either cap or remove the section of sprinkler pipe where the planters will be added. It would also be good to run any drip line you may need for the beds at the same time.
Another idea would be to design your sprinklers and swap out the nozzles when you start adding the flower beds... swap a 360 for a 180.
A 3rd option would be to just leave the future flower bed areas fallow until ready to plant.


----------

